# [ 2008 ] any truth or rumor to Wyndam taking over RCI ???



## nerodog (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, heard from a fellow RCI member that on a tour of the Vacation Villages in  the Berkshires that  Wyndam (sp) is in the process of buying out   RCI ??? This should take effect in  January. Any truth to this ???


----------



## JudyS (Nov 13, 2008)

Wyndham already owns RCI.  They were originally both owned by the same company, Cendant, which bought RCI maybe 5 years ago. Cendant divided into several companies a couple years later.  The Wyndham spin-off owns RCI.

A lot of long-time TUG members noticed a decline in customer service at RCI when Cendant bought them.  But, whatever damage there is from Wyndham owning RCI has already been done.


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 13, 2008)

JudyS said:


> ... A lot of ... TUG members noticed a decline in customer service at RCI when Cendant bought them...




Including me. I had a single unit with RCI and received decent trades in the early years, but no decent offers in the latter years after Wyndham took over. I used to call RCI and gripe feverishly over the fact that I could see plenty of weeks in their rental pool for the exact weeks and location that I was trying to exchange into.

I switched that week over to II, who has given me 2 bonus weeks for 2 deposits and 1 good trade to date with another pending. Bad news is that II changed their rating system this year and my week dropped down a notch. We shall see how that goes in the future. I already am able to see less good quality weeks now.

Terry


----------



## BocaBum99 (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow, that's a slow grapevine.  Rumors from 7 years ago just now coming to light?


----------



## dukebigtom (Nov 13, 2008)

Funny, I just did an update at a Daily Vacation Resort in Palm Beach and the Owner Representative who they called in special just to meet with us even though she only deals with owners usually swore that there isn't and never was any relationship between RCI and Fairfield/Wyndham/Cendant.  But, then again she told me a lot that either she lied about or just simply had no idea about.  She knew probably less than any other timeshare rep we've dealt with and that is saying something.


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 13, 2008)

dukebigtom said:


> Funny, I just did an update at a Daily Vacation Resort in Palm Beach and the Owner Representative who they called in special just to meet with us even though she only deals with owners usually swore that there isn't and never was any relationship between RCI and Fairfield/Wyndham/Cendant.  But, then again she told me a lot that either she lied about or just simply had no idea about.  She knew probably less than any other timeshare rep we've dealt with and that is saying something.



Here is the Wyndham Worldwide homepage. There is an RCI Group subsidiary link.
http://www.wyndhamworldwide.com/

Here is the Wiki on Wyndham.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wyndham_Worldwide

Here is the Wiki on Cedent
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cendant

Former Cedent brands:
Budget Rent a Car
Avis
Budget Truck Rental

Amerihost Inn 
Days Inn 
Howard Johnson 
Knights Inn 
Ramada International
Super 8 Motels 
Travelodge 
Wingate Inn 
Wyndham Hotels & Resorts 
Baymont Inn & Suites 
Global exchange development 

Century 21 Real Estate 
Coldwell Banker 
Coldwell Banker Commercial 
ERA Real Estate 
Sotheby's International Realty 
Corcoran 
Citi-Habitats

Comp-U-Card 
Shopper’s Advantage 
AutoVantage 
Traveler’s Advantage 
Buyer’s Advantage 
NetMarket

CheapTickets 
TripRewards 
HotelClub.com 
AoYou.com 
RatesToGo.com 
Galileo CRS 
Orbitz 
ebookers 
Lodging.com 
Asia-hotels.com 
Away.com 
travelbag.co.uk 
OctopusTravel.com 
Travelport.com 
Gta-travel.com (Gullivers Travel Associates) 
Trust International

Fairfield Resorts 
Trendwest Resorts

Resort Condominiums International 
Cuendet 
Landal GreenParks 
French Life 
Novasol


----------



## dukebigtom (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is what the Wyndham statement for the stock market says:

Company Background
Wyndham Worldwide Corporation (Wyndham Worldwide), is a hospitality company. The Company offers individual consumers and business-to-business customers a suite of hospitality products and services across various accommodation alternatives and price ranges through its portfolio of brands. *With more than 20 brands, which include *Wyndham Hotels and Resorts, Ramada, Days Inn, Super 8, TripRewards, *RCI*, The Registry Collection, Endless Vacation Rentals, Landal GreenParks, English Country Cottages, Novasol, Wyndham Vacation Resorts and WorldMark by Wyndham. Wyndham Worldwide operates primarily in the lodging, vacation exchange and rentals, and vacation ownership segments of the hospitality industry. In July 2008, the Company completed the acquisition of U.S. Franchise Systems, Inc. and its Microtel Inns & Suites and Hawthorn Suites hotel brands from a subsidiary of Global Hyatt Corporation.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 15, 2008)

They also own a company/division named NorthCourse which is a consulting firm that does, among other things, timeshare mystery shopping when hired by the timeshare company (developer) to shop their sales departments and marketing efforts.


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 15, 2008)

nerodog said:


> *Any truth or rumor to Wyndam taking over RCI ???*



*No, this is just another salesman's misrepresentation.* :hysterical:


----------



## pranas (Nov 22, 2008)

*Grand Mayan*

I didn't know that the Grand Mayan resorts were part of Wyndham until I saw an ad today in Sherman's new travel magazine.  Is this old news also?


----------



## standrew17 (Aug 27, 2018)

JudyS said:


> Wyndham already owns RCI.  They were originally both owned by the same company, Cendant, which bought RCI maybe 5 years ago. Cendant divided into several companies a couple years later.  The Wyndham spin-off owns RCI.
> 
> A lot of long-time TUG members noticed a decline in customer service at RCI when Cendant bought them.  But, whatever damage there is from Wyndham owning RCI has already been done.


I agree - RCI is saying their comuter model is requiring higher and higher points to trade into their resorts forcing deed owners to rethink points. Tell people to watch their new warranty Deeds and how they are written at Wyndam/Diamond owned resorts - don't let them write them so they look like floating weeks if they go to court.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 27, 2018)

Randall - you are replying to a question that was posted in 2008.  When you use the search function, please check the *date* of the threads that you pull up, before you respond.


----------



## breezez (Aug 27, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> Randall - you are replying to a question that was posted in 2008.  When you use the search function, please check the *date* of the threads that you pull up, before you respond.


Denise is there away to lock a thread say after 6 months from further posting?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 27, 2018)

That question is above my pay grade, so I will defer to Brian on that.


----------

